# He's at it again!!



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago I posted about an older man approaching us in a car park claiming his car had been towed and he was looking for €9 for a taxi to the car pound.

Would you believe it he is at it agian?

Last night I was out in Fuengirola withy some friends who came over and I was chatting as we walked in the street and would you believe it - he approached me again!! 

Similar story his car had ben towed from a disabled bay - my friend said something along the lines of ****** off just as I said that's the man from MIrimar car park.

Needless to say he made a hasty getaway.

So either I must look totally gullable or he is totally thick to try the same trick on the same person that gave him nothing a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

natalieml said:


> A couple of weeks ago I posted about an older man approaching us in a car park claiming his car had been towed and he was looking for €9 for a taxi to the car pound.
> 
> Would you believe it he is at it agian?
> 
> ...


Natalie, he's a sad man leading a sad life, and he might well not be the brightest person around.
You could report him to the police if you really want him to stop, couldn't you?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Natalie, he's a sad man leading a sad life, and he might well not be the brightest person around.
> You could report him to the police if you really want him to stop, couldn't you?


I think I would in these circumstances - camera phone at the ready


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

natalieml said:


> A couple of weeks ago I posted about an older man approaching us in a car park claiming his car had been towed and he was looking for €9 for a taxi to the car pound.
> 
> Would you believe it he is at it agian?
> 
> ...


Maybe it's because you look kind and comopassionate...
No-one would approach a hatchet-faced old bat like me with a sob story...


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> ..
> No-one would approach a hatchet-faced old bat like me with a sob story...


I would...you might have a heart of Gold  ( I like a challenge!!)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

country boy said:


> I would...you might have a heart of Gold  ( I like a challenge!!)


Many have tried,....

and some have succeeded.

Do you like dogs? If so, your chances are good...


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Many have tried,....
> 
> and some have succeeded.
> 
> Do you like dogs? If so, your chances are good...


Prefer 'em to people any time...especially the wooly ones, and bitches rather than dogs...love 'em to death!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

country boy said:


> Prefer 'em to people any time...especially the wooly ones, and bitches rather than dogs...love 'em to death!



During my time in politics and education I'm pretty sure I've been called a ***** many times....so this could be your lucky day


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Interesting that the sweary filter lets you say bitches (plural) but not ***** (singular).

Is there safety in numbers?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

The overt flirting between mrypg9 and country boy is rather sweet but ultimately pointless I fear...


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

jimenato said:


> The overt flirting between mrypg9 and country boy is rather sweet but ultimately pointless I fear...


I know...she's spoken for, but I admire her mind... I like spunky wimen!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

country boy said:


> I know...she's spoken for, but I admire her mind... I like spunky wimen!


:faint:

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> :faint:
> 
> Jo xxx


I am not immune to the charms of handsome, intelligent, cultured men..

Not so sure I was ever one of the 'wimmin' though. Those big butch Greenham Common types used to terrify me...


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

country boy said:


> I know...she's spoken for, but I admire her mind... I like spunky wimen!


Spunky Mary... thats got a good kind of ring to it don't you think? :cheer2:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I am not immune to the charms of handsome, intelligent, cultured men..


That's probably why you agreed take that dog from me isn't it?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> That's probably why you agreed take that dog from me isn't it?


Why else, Simon??


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

:focus::focus::focus: Just thought I'd mention it as I throw up over my cornflakes. I always thought that a female dog was called a b itch so why is that counted as swearing?? Oooooops :focus::focus::focus:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

jimenato said:


> The overt flirting between mrypg9 and country boy is rather sweet but ultimately pointless I fear...


Bit like Downton Abbey really - which I love despite its historical inaccuracies.


----------

